# anyone seen a tank likethis?



## jnelius (Feb 28, 2010)

I found this tank on craigslist. I'm told it's a 70gal but its got this odd cavity/column in the back-center. I guess the filter goes there..? Any ideas?
They used it as a terrarium (hence the white sticky stuff but I plan on filling it with H2O). Has anyone seen this type of setup before? Where do I get filters and stuff that work with this kind of tank? That center column is water tight and does not fill with water so I assume that some kind of filter or something goes in there but I'm a newbie and have no idea... Help!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

What in the world? I have no idea what that is. If I were to use it as a fish tank, I'd probably use a paint scraper to detach the silicon and remove that large cannister looking thing because I would think it would make my tank look wierd and use a powerhead filter instead. but up to you.


----------



## jnelius (Feb 28, 2010)

I would do that but the rear column is airtight and has a drain-hole/pwr cable hole in the bottom so if I did it would drain out of the bottom. weird huh?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

It is a spEcific type of filter for that tank...try and look for one that is similar to it on the Internet. It almost looks like a whisper filter but longer


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

its like a built in corner filter, but in the middle.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats a reef ready tank it is meant to have a sump under the tank and the water flows thru the slots and drains down to a sump and then is pumped back up to the tank, how many holes are in the bottom??


----------

